# CUBE Qualität der Rahmenfertigung



## ChristopherB (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich möchte kurz auf die mangelnde Qualitätskontrolle bei der Fa. Cube und den leider etwas umkooperativen Service hinweisen. Es handelt sich um ein Cube Agree, was kein MTB ist, ähnliche Fehler findet man allerdings zu Hauf auch an MTBs.

Das Rad wurde 2007 erworben, seit dem ca. 15.000km bewegt und ich bin damit nicht ein einziges Mal gestürzt. Nun habe ich einen Riss im Steuerrohr (s. Bild) entdeckt und mich an Cube gewandt und ausdrücklich auf die bereits abgelaufene Garantie hingewiesen. Zunächst einmal die freundliche und schnelle Rückantwort, ich solle es doch bitte über den Händler an sie wenden. Gesagt, getan und dann begann das warten. Da es ja noch andere Fahrräder gibt, war es nicht dramatisch, dass erst nach acht Wochen die Rückmeldung "kein Ersatz, da außerhalb der Garantie" gab.

Doch wie kann das sein? Der Riss ist ja nun offensichtlich eine Folge von falscher Fertigung. Entweder ist das Aluminium durch falsch erhitzt und ausgehärtet worden, schlicht falsche Material eingesetzt oder der Steuersatz mit einer Übermaßpassung eingepresst, sodass das Steuerrohr vorgeschädigt wurde. Einen Austauschrahmen (Alter egal) hielt ich bei den bekannten EK-Preisen für mehr als angemessen.

Schade, Cube.

Gruß,
Christopher


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2015)

Bei einem Alter von Jahren und der Laufleistung ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass du bei anderen Herstellern einen Rahmen erhältst. Vielleicht bei Liteville, aber da zahlst  du auch 2.000€ anstatt 100€...

Schau doch mal, ob du einen gebrauchten Rahmen ergatterst. 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristopherB (22. Januar 2015)

Danke, der Hinweis ist nett, ich habe mich zwecks des Ausfalls erstmal auf das MTB begeben, ist sowieso die spaßigere Wahl. Mir geht es hier etwas um das Prinzip, m.E. könnte ein Hersteller sich solche Fehler eingestehen, egal bei welcher Laufleistung und bei welchem Alter, sofern keine Stürze ersichtlich sind.


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2015)

Welcher Fehler?

Das sieht nach Überlastung aus. Vielleicht Steuersatz zu fest eingepresst o.ä.

Alu altert nunmal auch und wird schwächer.

Von daher gar nicht groß drüber ärgern, das passiert mit dem Alter an stark beanspruchten Teilen/Stellen.

Es sei denn,du findest viele andere User mit gebrochenen Steuerrohren.

Grüsse


----------



## ChristopherB (22. Januar 2015)

Genau das ist doch mein Punkt, es finden sich über Google so einige ähnliche Fälle und nicht selten auch von Cube.

Ebenso ist mein Steuersatz ein Teil des Komplettrades und folglich liegt ein Fehler beim Einpressen auf Seiten des Herstellers!


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2015)

Der sich erst nach 8 Jahren zeigt? Unwahrscheinlich.

Das Rad hat 15.000km drauf! Da ist die Nutzungsdauer bei Alu am Ende.
Ansonsten ist Garantie eine Freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers. Bei dir abgelaufen. Wg Alter und Laufleistung auch keine Freiwillige Kulanz. Ist leider so.

"Einige ähnliche Fälle" solltest du in Relation zur verkauften Menge setzen. Und wenn darf nur dein Rahmenmodell betroffen sein.

Grüsse


----------



## ChristopherB (22. Januar 2015)

Die Schwingspielzahl der Al-Legierung unter der geringen Beanspruchung sollte mindestens 1e6 sein bis die Wöhlerlinie abknickt bzw. das Material an Festigkeit verliert. Ob nun alle 15m ein Schwingspiel erfolgt ist, lassen wir mal dahingestellt.

Mein Auto gibt nach 150.000km auf, mein Fahrrad nach 15.000km und mein Drucker nach Ablauf der Garantie, schöne Wegwerf-Gesellschaft.


----------



## TrailsurferODW (26. Januar 2015)

Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen, aber ich kann auch die Position von Cube verstehen. Ich würde mal tippen, dass bestimmt 90% aller Reklamationsanfragen die Passage beinhalten"...noch nie damit gestürzt...,etc". 

Auch wenn das bei dir vll. nicht zutrifft wäre ich als Hersteller trotzdem vorsichtig bzw. würde mich in diesen Fällen auf meine Garantiebedingungen berufen. Denn am Ende tauscht man nur noch Rahmen für lau, weil niemand auf der Welt mehr stürzt (die Helmhersteller gehen zu Grunde???). 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber in der heutigen Wegwerfgesellschaft sind nicht nur die Produkte das Problem, sondern leider auch die Ehrlichkeit der Besitzer. Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen in diesen Bereichen unterstreichen das leider.


----------



## ChristopherB (26. Januar 2015)

Ich danke dir und ich sehe auch die von dir angesprochene Problematik der Ehrlichkeit der Kunden. Lässt sich leider nicht ändern.

Eines möchte ich hier zum Abschluss für ein rundes Bild noch ergänzen: Cube kam nun noch einmal auf mich zu, hat die Situation telefonisch erläutert und mir eine für mich nicht wirklich lohnende Alternative angeboten (Peloton Komfort-Rahmen mit deutlicher Zuzahlung meinerseits). Dennoch möchte ich betonen, dass der Service der Marke Cube mich doch nicht wie zunächst angenommen enttäuscht hat, wenngleich ein paar mehr E-Mails als vielleicht wünschenswert notwendig waren.

Danke.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der sich erst nach 8 Jahren zeigt? Unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Das Rad hat 15.000km drauf! Da ist die Nutzungsdauer bei Alu am Ende.
> Ansonsten ist Garantie eine Freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers. Bei dir abgelaufen.



du setzt also 15tkm strasse mit 15tkm schweres gelände gleich?? angenommen, er fährt fast nur strasse, so könnte es sehr wohl sein, das dieser defekt sich erst nach 8 jahren zeigt. zum thema garantie: ist dann aber reichlich armseelig, da man sich so auch nen billigeimer kaufen kann, der deutlich günstiger ist und das teil dann halt alle 1-2 jahre austauschen. hurra, wegwerfgesellschaft!!

zum thema garantie und kulanz: ich habe 2010 nach 10 jahren und ohne rechnung!!! bei mountain cycle angefragt, ob ich einen neuen hauptrahmen bekommen könnte. man verneinte dies, bot mir jedoch für 50% off einen brandneuen rahmen aus aktuellem sortiment an. kulanter gehts wohl nicht. hatte mich leider jedoch mangels kleingeld doch dagegen entschieden...


----------



## franky-biking (26. Januar 2015)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> Dennoch möchte ich betonen, dass der Service der Marke Cube mich doch nicht wie zunächst angenommen enttäuscht hat, wenngleich ein paar mehr E-Mails als vielleicht wünschenswert notwendig waren.
> 
> Danke.



Den Schriftverkehr würd ich gern mal in seiner "Gänze" sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristopherB (26. Januar 2015)

Das werde ich hier nicht veröffentlichen. Fakt ist, dass meine drei Rückfragen nach dem ersten Ablehnen zunächst einmal (drei Wochen) ignoriert wurden.

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe den ein oder anderen stimmt es nachdenklich. Ähnliches wird natürlich bei jedem vergleichbaren Hersteller passieren können, für Premium muss man eben Premium zahlen. 

Gruß,
Christopher


----------



## bronks (30. Januar 2015)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> ... Ähnliches wird natürlich bei jedem vergleichbaren Hersteller passieren können, für Premium muss man eben Premium zahlen ...


Für Premium muss man Premium zahlen. Zahlen darf man, aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## franky-biking (30. Januar 2015)

Also Cube = Premium? Ok!?


----------



## bronks (30. Januar 2015)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Also Cube = Premium? Ok!?


Mindestens, denn
- Cube HPA: High Premium AllMountain
- Cube HPC: High Premium CrossCountry


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> du setzt also 15tkm strasse mit 15tkm schweres gelände gleich?? angenommen, er fährt fast nur strasse, so könnte es sehr wohl sein, das dieser defekt sich erst nach 8 jahren zeigt. zum thema garantie: ist dann aber reichlich armseelig, da man sich so auch nen billigeimer kaufen kann, der deutlich günstiger ist und das teil dann halt alle 1-2 jahre austauschen. hurra, wegwerfgesellschaft!!
> 
> zum thema garantie und kulanz: ich habe 2010 nach 10 jahren und ohne rechnung!!! bei mountain cycle angefragt, ob ich einen neuen hauptrahmen bekommen könnte. man verneinte dies, bot mir jedoch für 50% off einen brandneuen rahmen aus aktuellem sortiment an. kulanter gehts wohl nicht. hatte mich leider jedoch mangels kleingeld doch dagegen entschieden...



Sorry, aber Cube Rahmen ungefedert kosten 200€.

Das ist nicht Premium und was erwartest du? 

Tausch nach 10Jahren? Jeder 2. Käufer wird behaupten, er sei ein 60kg Flo, nur glatte Strassen gefahren sein ohne jegliche Kanten und natürlich ist das Rad nie umgefallen und sturzfrei...

Deine Erwartung ist ein wenig weltfremd...

Gib 2.000€ € für einen Liteville/Speci Rahmen aus und der Service im Garantiefall wird ein anderer sein.

Grüsse


----------



## ChristopherB (30. Januar 2015)

Ich sage, dass man für Premium wohl auch Premium zahlen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (31. Januar 2015)

Der Drops ist ja jetzt gelutscht. Was mich aber interessiert @ChristopherB wie kannst du die Qualitätskontrolle bei der Rahmenfertigung beurteilen?


----------



## ChristopherB (31. Januar 2015)

Ich kann lediglich wie oben beschrieben vermuten, dass irgendwo geschlampt wurde bzw. der Rahmen m.E. nicht für eine angemessenen Einsatz bzw. eine angemessene Lebensdauer ausgelegt wurde. Ob die Fehler nun in der Konstruktion, Fertigung, Qualitätskontrolle oder Endmontage (Thema Steuersatz) passiert sind, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. Januar 2015)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Auto gibt nach 150.000km auf ...



Vielleicht machst Du ja auch was falsch: ich hatte -bis auf meine Integrales, welche aber auch echt ran mussten- noch kein Auto, das bei 150.000km aufgegeben hat.
Mein "Rekord" liegt bei >530.000km (Audi Quattro Typ89 Coupé).


----------



## ChristopherB (31. Januar 2015)

Spreche von geplanter Obsoleszenz, da ich kein Auto dauerhaft besitze ;-)


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. Januar 2015)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Auto gibt nach 150.000km auf, mein Fahrrad nach 15.000km ...





ChristopherB schrieb:


> Spreche von geplanter Obsoleszenz, da ich kein Auto dauerhaft besitze ;-)




Woher hast Du die Zahlen? VW geht meines Wissens nach von 300.000km Dauerhaltbarkeit aus. Und 15.000km beim Radl? Da hätte ich zu meiner aktiven Zeit ja jedes Jahr ein neues gebraucht!


----------



## ChristopherB (31. Januar 2015)

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand gehen alle dt. Hersteller von 150.000km aus.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. Januar 2015)

Woher hast Du die Zahlen bez. geplanter Obsoleszenz bei Auto und Fahrrad?

Aber andersrum: wer unten in's Regal greift, kann nach acht Jahren keine Garantieleistungen mehr erwarten.


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2015)

VW und 300.000km? 

Sorry, da kann ich mir angesichts eingefrorener Motoren, Steuerkettenmassaker und durchrostender T5-Dächer ein herzhaftes Lachen nicht verkneifen 

Und das ist jetzt nicht gegen dich gerichtet...

Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> VW und 300.000km?
> 
> Sorry, da kann ich mir angesichts eingefrorener Motoren, Steuerkettenmassaker und durchrostender T5-Dächer ein herzhaftes Lachen nicht verkneifen
> 
> ...


...was in Einzelfällen* richtig ist, aber nichts mit der vom TE genannten geplanten Obsoleszenz zu tun hat.

*eingefrorene Motoren bei Kurzstreckenbetrieb eines einzigen Motortyp, ebenso das Rasseln der Steuerkette kommt auch nur bei einem Motortyp vor.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (31. Januar 2015)

einfrierende motoren hört sich für mich eher nach zu wenig frostschutz an... oder woran solls liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> einfrierende motoren hört sich für mich eher nach zu wenig frostschutz an... oder woran solls liegen?



Falsch. Wirf mal google zu dem Thema an 

@Robert: da die dt Hersteller keine/äußerst seltene Freiwillige Rückrufe starten, war das jetzt das erste, was mir dazu einfiel. Kann man sicher noch um Turbolader etc ergänzen (u.a. auch Mercedes Motoren, damit es nicht zu einseitig wird  ).

Ist aber OT, von daher Ende jetzt...

Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 132705 (31. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Falsch. Wirf mal google zu dem Thema an




hahahahaha, ich dachte die reissenden querlenker und die verreckenden commonrail-einheiten wären schon peinlich genug...

ich weiss schon, wieso ich aus überzeugung seit gut 14 jahren opel fahre... rost hin oder her, aber die kisten laufen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ist aber OT, von daher Ende jetzt...
> 
> Grüsse



Wieso denn, Haupthema ist doch quasi durch.

Dass im OnT-Fall ein Fehler vorliegt, ist ja ganz klar (falsches Material, Schweißfehler, Fehler beim Einpressen, you name it). Die Frage ist aber eben, wie viel Leistung und Haltbarkeit man kauft. Irgendwann ist alles im Eimer. So ein Cube ist im Vergleich ja echt ein Wegwerfrahmen.

Dass VW den 1.4l als Wegwerfmotor konzipiert hat, das ist doch schon viel fraglicher. Hab bei keinem Motor von mehr Problemen gehört, obwohl sich Mercedes mit seinem Wundermotor (dieser Diesel) auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert hat.

Dass bei Autos Premium schon lange nicht mehr Premium heißt, dass sollte doch klar sein mittlerweile. Downsizing tötet Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Magicbiker (7. Februar 2015)

bronks schrieb:


> Mindestens, denn
> - Cube HPA: High Premium AllMountain
> - Cube HPC: High Premium CrossCountry


diese Antwort finde ich einfach nur noch geil


----------



## Tobias_B. (9. Februar 2015)

bronks schrieb:


> Mindestens, denn
> - Cube HPA: High Premium AllMountain
> - Cube HPC: High Premium CrossCountry



Also ich dachte ja immer, dass das HP(A/C) hydroperformed heißt... bzw. A= Alu C = Carbon


----------



## frytom (10. Februar 2015)

S HPC = Super High Performance Composite
S HPA = Super High Performance Aluminium


----------



## Tobias_B. (10. Februar 2015)

Falsch


----------



## Hermann.S (22. März 2015)

Ich habe ein Stereo HPC dass 4Jahre alt ist und 8000 km gelaufen ist.Jetzt ist der Rahmen im 
Tretlagerbereich angebrochen.Nun ist mir klar, warum der Händler keine Garantie gegeben hat.
Für mich gibt es keine Carbonteilchen mehr.


----------



## JCK01 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo Christopher,
bei mir selbes Problem. Habe heute an meinem Cube Agree (BJ 2007, änliche Laufleistung, sturzfrei) fast identischen Riss im Steuerrohr entdeckt. Scheint ein Problem bei den Cube-Rahmen zu sein. Auch wenns kein absolutes Premium ist, für einen Rennradrahmen aber doch ziemlich enttäuschend. Hast du noch was von Cube gehört?

Gruss
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristopherB (12. Juli 2015)

Sehr interessant, ich denke da sollte Cube nochmal über etwas Kulanz nachdenken! 

Cube wollte mir lediglich einen vergünstigten Austauschrahmen anbieten zu einem m.E. immer noch zu hohen Preis, auf den ich nicht eingegangen bin.


----------



## franky-biking (13. Juli 2015)

Ist immer die Frage ob noch vertrauen in das Teil da ist. Die Psyche fährt ja mit. Meist merkt man ja früh genug dass da was entsteht, aber was wenn mal nicht. Kann ich verstehen wenn man sich da auf dem gleichen Fabrikat nicht mehr sicher fühlt. Mittlerweile gibt es bei aktuellen Serien von Cube aber keine grossen Probleme mehr und die prüfbedingungen sind deutlich verschärft worden. I.d.R. Bieten die nen Ersatzrahmen für rund 150,- Kulanzpreis ausserhalb der Garantiezeit an. Dann kommen noch Umbaukosten und ggf. Ein paar neue Anbauteile hinzu. Ich finde das persönlich ok, unabhängig davon ob sowas überhaupt passieren darf oder nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist das für ein Kulanzangebot angemessen. Die Umbauvergütung kann man in dem Zuge mit dem Händler verhandeln, habe schon von Fällen gehört, wo der Freundliche das komplett auf seine Kappe genommen hat. Dennoch würde ich persönlich auch in einem solchen Fall auf ein hochwertigers Produkt umsteigen, was einen natürlich deutlich höheren Kostenaufwand bedeutet. Mit dem Servicepersonal von Cube kann man generell gut reden. Ich würde da trotz des negativen Ereignisses einen freundlichen Einstieg per Mail mit einer Bitte um Rückruf wählen, immer nach dem Motto "wie's in den Wald reinschallt, so schallt's auch wieder raus" ;-)


----------

